# Which 750GB HDD?



## FatForester (May 19, 2008)

I've been needing the storage for a while, but I can't decide between two drives. Both will be bought from ZipZoomFly since newegg charges me a 9% sales tax for living in TN :shadedshu

Western Digital GP WD7500AACS: $120
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007811
5400RPM to 7200RPM spindle speed, 16mb Cache, 19-21dBa, half the power requirement of other drives, very low vibrations, 3 year limited warranty
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article786-page3.html

Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ: $110
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007193
7200RPM, 32mb cache, 3 year limited warranty- efficiency, noise, and vibrations between WD and Seagate
http://www.storagereview.com/php/be...&numDrives=1&devID_0=352&devID_1=361&devCnt=2

Seagate ST3750330AS: $125
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10005937
7200RPM, 32mb cache, 23-25dBa, double the power of the WD GP, vibrates quite a bit, 5 year limited warranty
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article803-page2.html

Whichever one I buy will be set in an external case to transport data between the laptop and desktop more easily. I'm having trouble deciding if I want to sacrifice speed or noise & efficiency. Since some of you probably have one of these drives, I want to hear what you think about them! Also, if any of you want to shoot some pointers on a nice external hard drive case, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## dark2099 (May 19, 2008)

I have had some problems with WD drives in the past, all of my Seagates have been rock solid, also the 7200.11 Seagates are probably among the best drives out there currently, as are the Samsung F1 drives.


----------



## panchoman (May 19, 2008)

neither, get the samsung f1 drive, its very fast, quiet and reliable.


----------



## ktr (May 19, 2008)

I would go for the seagate.


----------



## Snake05 (May 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> neither, get the samsung f1 drive, its very fast, quiet and reliable.



+1, my next drive purchase will be a new f1, whenever that time arrives... I have the WD, not a bad drive, but slightly on the slow side for my liking.


----------



## farlex85 (May 19, 2008)

The seagate will be faster than that wd. I believe an F1 is faster than both though.


----------



## FatForester (May 20, 2008)

Hmm, it looks like the Samsung F1 is pretty popular, so I added it to the list and made a poll. The only thing that worries me is the reliability on the Samsung, since some think it's pretty sketchy. Does anyone have some info on this?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2008)

just see this 
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/charts/hard-disks/workstation-i-o-benchmark-pattern,674.html


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

Seagate. Very reliable plus they are backed with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Never have one of my Seagate's failed on me and 1 one off them is from 2001


----------



## Squirrely (May 25, 2008)

This drive is pretty good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218&Tpk=wd6400AAKS (I  know its newegg, but didnt feel like finding it on Zipzoomfly, )

I have the 320gb drive, which is only one platter. The two platter drive (WD6400AAKS, B3 revision) is 640gb. With two platters it is quite quiet. It sucks up about the same power as the GP drive. (~6w) I know it isnt 750gb, but those drives are usually 3 platters, thus louder.
The B3 (320gb platters) revision makes these drives super quiet. If noise is an issue, I would go with these, as they are quite quiet.


----------



## Snipe343 (May 25, 2008)

I say get the seagate XD I have one and this isnt really a performance thing but a screw broke and the drive feel into my system(luckaly while not running) and nothing broke, I dont know if thats good to know or not =P


----------



## largon (May 25, 2008)

*FatForester*,
All current 750GB drives are built with older 250GB platters - yes, even Samsung F1 750GB has older lower density platters. Get one of those that have the newer and faster 334GB platters. Such drives would be WD6400AAKS mentioned earlier already and Samsung F1 640GB (HD642JJ) & 1TB (HD103UJ). Dunno if Seagate has 334GB/platter drives out yet.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

largon said:


> *FatForester*,
> All current 750GB drives are built with older 250GB platters - yes, even Samsung F1 750GB has older lower density platters. Get one of those that have the newer and faster 334GB platters. Such drives would be WD6400AAKS mentioned earlier already and Samsung F1 640GB (HD642JJ) & 1TB (HD103UJ). Dunno if Seagate has 334GB/platter drives out yet.



Hows that going to add up with a 334 GB platter to 750 GB? a 334 gb platter and a 416 Gb platter?


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 25, 2008)

Get the F1, it's the cheapest, got 32mb cache and it's pretty much silent.  I got mine for ~£60 and it's great for media storage!


----------



## largon (May 25, 2008)

*Cybrnook2002*,
*As I said*, Samsung F1 750GB has 250GB (= 232GiB), it does _not_ have 334GB (= 320GiB) platters.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

largon said:


> *Cybrnook2002*,
> *As I said*, Samsung F1 750GB has 250GB (= 232GiB), it does _not_ have 334GB (= 320GiB) platters.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 29, 2008)

samsung ...


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 30, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Seagate. Very reliable plus they are backed with a 5 year warranty.



I concur.


----------



## commandercup (May 30, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> This drive is pretty good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218&Tpk=wd6400AAKS (I  know its newegg, but didnt feel like finding it on Zipzoomfly, )
> 
> I have the 320gb drive, which is only one platter. The two platter drive (WD6400AAKS, B3 revision) is 640gb. With two platters it is quite quiet. It sucks up about the same power as the GP drive. (~6w) I know it isnt 750gb, but those drives are usually 3 platters, thus louder.
> The B3 (320gb platters) revision makes these drives super quiet. If noise is an issue, I would go with these, as they are quite quiet.



I just received mine!

Great hard drive... quieter then my old Maxtor 250GB 7,200 RPM drive... and its significantly faster! I can actually see the speed difference as I boot-up, as I access files, load levels, save in games and programs etc.


----------

